# Fedora 13 Linux "Goddard"



## celldweller1591 (May 26, 2010)

The Red Hat-sponsored Fedora Project today officially released the  *Fedora 13 Linux distribution, codenamed "Goddard,"* with  improvements  aimed at both new and experienced Linux users.  
The new Fedora 13 release comes six months after Fedora  12's debut and continues to enhance the Linux operating system  experience for its users. Fedora  13 includes improved virtualization, along with other developer,  desktop and server improvements.  
"We have a number of features designed to make Fedora a more  pleasant release for everyone that uses it, not just the super hackers  among us, but also the people that are just discovering open source for  the first time, and everyone in between," Fedora Project Leader Paul  Frields told _InternetNews.com_.   
In particular, Frields cited hardware enablements as a  "consistent theme" in the Fedora 13 release.  Chief among those include  improved free video, printer, scanner and camera drivers and management  features. Frields also noted that the new color management feature in  Fedora 13 provides a true-color workflow for scanning, printing and  display. 

"All the improvements are grouped around making hardware work better  for people with a minimum of fuss," he said.  
Fedora 13 also packs in improvements for a group that Frields  referred to as "downstream" developers.  
"When we say 'upstream' in the open source world, the people we  think of are those that are building open source software that  distributions like Fedora then download and package as part of a whole  operating system," Frields said. "Downstream developers are people that  are building solutions that may not have anything to do with Fedora or  Linux, but who are very important to the future of free software."   
The downstream-focused improvements in Fedora 13 includes  enhancements to how the Linux distribution handles Python development,  with new support for the open source language intended to make Python  debugging easier for developers. 



Full Story


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 26, 2010)

Will try it for sure. Hope it finally detects my resolution correctly. :/


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 26, 2010)

its in my download schedule !


----------



## abhijangda (May 26, 2010)

Fedora 12 is good!! hope Fedora 13 will be better than Fedora 12


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 26, 2010)

Finally Fedora detects my resolution correctly. Very nice. The initial lack of detecting right resolution (Fedora was the only distro which did that) put me off Fedora for so long now. Nice work by Fedora developers.


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 26, 2010)

It has python3 .


----------



## Cool G5 (May 26, 2010)

Downloading...


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 26, 2010)

downloaded and installed, however could not configure bsnl bb, how to do that........... please guide me in simple steps.


----------



## Cool G5 (May 26, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> downloaded and installed, however could not configure bsnl bb, how to do that........... please guide me in simple steps.



Connect your router via ethernet & open your browser configuration page under your browser. Now check whether all settings are configured properly.


----------



## hellknight (May 26, 2010)

Damn it.. X.Org got updated to 1.8 and the Catalyst drivers aren't working with it now.. it is irritating.. seems like Fedora vs ATI is going on ...


----------



## neerajvohra (May 27, 2010)

hellknight said:


> Damn it.. X.Org got updated to 1.8 and the Catalyst drivers aren't working with it now.. it is irritating.. seems like Fedora vs ATI is going on ...



bad news for Ati lovers than


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 27, 2010)

Cool G5 said:


> Connect your router via ethernet & open your browser configuration page under your browser. Now check whether all settings are configured properly.



its not a router, just a modem provided by bsnl, when checked with ifconfig it shows as dhcp - and in tray also it shows active icon, however am not able to connect to internet.


----------



## hellknight (May 27, 2010)

You mean to say that you're connecting to Internet via a dial-up modem?? If yes then use GNOME PPP or KPPP


----------



## Rahim (May 27, 2010)

^He has an ADSL Modem buddy. 
Azaad: Do you dial to connect or just open browser and start browsing? If former, then you have to use and configure a dialer where you enter your username and password. If latter then, there is nothing to configure as its settings are already in the modem. The former is called the bridged mode while the latter is called "Always On mode/pppoe".


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 27, 2010)

^ yep trying for bridge mode...................
and how to retrieve back the panel......I deleted it and could not get back as before with adding panel..................am kde user.


----------



## hellknight (May 28, 2010)

For the bridge mode, pppoe-conf is the command if I correctly remember.. you can try using that.. then after that, try pon dslprovider..


----------



## ico (May 28, 2010)

I always find Fedora's KDE too GNOMEish.


----------



## hellknight (May 28, 2010)

^+1.. Fedora has openly shown its love towards GNOME.. I like GNOME more than KDE.. but it is a matter of taste.. the only apps of KDE that i really like are Amarok & K3B.. nothing else.. 

Me Loves GNOME


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 28, 2010)

fedora from starting was a gnome supporter and supported its development and just packs kde and other desktops with the distribution..........
however in gnome I dont like 2 panels one top and other bottom, unnecessarily consumes screen space-------no idea of present not used linux for more than 2 yrs and gnome almost 5 yrs........... and its personal taste as you say..........


----------



## vamsi360 (May 29, 2010)

I'm happy to see so many Fedora fans here.


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 29, 2010)

open source lovers asap


----------



## Rahim (May 29, 2010)

Fedora gets so much love because one has to use Red Hat Linux in their Industry.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 29, 2010)

I started with fedora2 to learn linux and the pcq linux which used to be shipped by pcquest then.........


----------



## hellknight (May 30, 2010)

@a_rahim... yeah in a way that is right too. but the most important thing is that it is bleeding edge, introduces new features & has SELinux.. btw. don't forget DeltaRPMs and awesome yum too..


----------



## ico (May 30, 2010)

I don't find yum awesome.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 30, 2010)

ico said:


> I don't find yum awesome.


But I definitely find SELinux awesome 
I guess its the only newbie-usable distro with full SEL implementation.


----------



## RavS (May 30, 2010)

Well i know its a 'Fedora thread' but technically its still a 'Linux thread' so let me ask..

Well I have been an Ubuntu fan for over an year now, but now I am moving to Linux Mint. I have tried Fedora also, its a great distro, no doubt, but then i find the debian software update mechanism (and its repository) better than rpm. Am I wrong?

Also about the KDE thing, well some may despise for saying this. But i find KDE interface too childish, and too unstable. I mean, i  want to try a new interface and move on from GNOME but KDE never feels right. Just a few days before I downloaded Kubuntu and was terribly disappointed by it.


----------



## Cool G5 (May 30, 2010)

@RavS - KDE is not properly integrated into Kubuntu. You may have try KDE offered by Fedora. It works as it should be.

Debian & RPM contain tons of softwares. I prefer RPM over DEB due to the flexibility in command line parameters. Again a personal choice.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 30, 2010)

Cool G5 said:


> You may have try KDE offered by Fedora. It works as it should be.


No.
Only Arch + KDE works as it should be. KDE + Slackware is another one which works fine. On the other hand distros like OpenSUSE and Mandriva do a good job with KDE but somewhat bloat it (IMO) (particularly in OpenSUSE). Fedora and Kubuntu don't do a good job with KDE.

---------- Post added at 09:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:40 PM ----------




MetalheadGautham said:


> But I definitely find SELinux awesome
> I guess its the only newbie-usable distro with full SEL implementation.


Ubuntu has AppArmour. I find SELinux a hassle for a desktop tbh.


----------



## RavS (May 30, 2010)

Cool G5 said:


> @RavS - KDE is not properly integrated into Kubuntu. You may have try KDE offered by Fedora. It works as it should be.




Well actually i have tried KDE with Fedora also (I think with Fedora 9). Didn't like it much then. 

Well, i am surprised to hear that KDE isn't properly integrated into Kubuntu. I mean then why spawn a derivative distro. Let users use original Ubuntu and just download and use KDE desktop(and all needed softs) they need.


and yes actually i haven't tried rpm softs as much as deb. So may be u r right

---------- Post added at 10:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:01 PM ----------




Liverpool_fan said:


> No.
> Only Arch + KDE works as it should be. KDE + Slackware is another one which works fine. On the other hand distros like OpenSUSE and Mandriva do a good job with KDE but somewhat bloat it (IMO) (particularly in OpenSUSE). Fedora and Kubuntu don't do a good job with KDE.



Yup I agree, Fedora and Kubuntu don't do a great job as far as KDE integration is concerned (although I would like to check latest version of Fedora).

But hey don't you think switching to a 'not-so' popular distros like Arch or Slackware is a good idea. I mean i can't expect as large community or software/driver support for them as I get for say, Ubuntu, Fedora or openSUSE..:C_perplex:


----------



## Cool G5 (May 30, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> No.
> Only Arch + KDE works as it should be. KDE + Slackware is another one which works fine. On the other hand distros like OpenSUSE and Mandriva do a good job with KDE but somewhat bloat it (IMO) (particularly in OpenSUSE). Fedora and Kubuntu don't do a good job with KDE.



Arch & Slackware don't come under our discussion range as they are for advanced user. Being a built your own OS the above two are bound to provide unadulterated KDE experience. lol


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 31, 2010)

RavS said:


> But hey don't you think switching to a 'not-so' popular distros like Arch or Slackware is a good idea. I mean i can't expect as large community or software/driver support for them as I get for say, Ubuntu, Fedora or openSUSE..:C_perplex:


It is a good idea if you are reasonably experienced in Linux to use them. Arch is a GREAT distro while Slackware is good too, slightly tricky to use though. Plus they are lighter and not bloated like these mainstream distros.
As for community support, nothing beats Arch Wiki, Arch IRC channel and their forum is good too. Slacky is good to use too, though I would imagine users who have only use Ubuntu or Fedora type distros would be slightly uncomfortable with Slackware (not Arch though  ).
In fact Arch's Beginner's guide makes it so much easier to install Arch Linux, if you know just basic commands. As with AUR in Arch, the software support is second to NONE in Arch.
 
---------- Post added at 12:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 AM ----------




Cool G5 said:


> Being a built your own OS the above two are bound to provide unadulterated KDE experience. lol


Slackware is build on your own?  Arch sure is but not Slackware. And why won't they come under discussion, even Fedora can be considered "advanced" in some logic. (I personally find Arch simpler than Fedora or OpenSUSE, KISS ftw)

Anyway don't wish to take this thread much out of topic, so let's not discuss about Arch or Slackware here.


----------

